# xd40 holster



## david paul (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently purchased a Springfield XD40 sub compact. I'm looking for a good conceal carrry holster. I run a towing company so i'm constantly in and out of the truck. I want a leather holster that holds it high. I also want a thumb break & a closed muzzle (so I eliminate the chance of damaging the end of my gun crawling up under cars) I have seen quite a few holsters but I can't seem to find a closed muzzle. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated. THANKS


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

galco, desantis , bianchi, all make good ones. there are plenty others too depending on how much you want to spend and how long you want to wait to get one. 

get a cold drink, some chips and a few hours to set aside and then google holsters. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered one from Falco Holsters (through Ebay) which is leather with a thumbreak. Covers the muzzle, but is open at the bottom, however it's an Inside-the-Waistband one, so the muzzle shouldn't get too much wear or debris. It just has the clip on it, no actual belt loops

Haven't received it yet so don't know the actual quality. They're in one of the Eastern European countries. Their website is falcoholsters.com

Good luck and let us know what you decide on (I'm interested in what you find out there... this was the best I could find wanting some of the same features as you for the same gun)

Chris


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

david paul said:


> I recently purchased a Springfield XD40 sub compact. I'm looking for a good conceal carrry holster. I run a towing company so i'm constantly in and out of the truck. I want a leather holster that holds it high. I also want a thumb break & a closed muzzle (so I eliminate the chance of damaging the end of my gun crawling up under cars) I have seen quite a few holsters but I can't seem to find a closed muzzle. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated. THANKS


Are you wanting an OWB holster? I assume that's what you're looking for since your worried about potential damage to the gun due to the open end of the holster. If you're wanting to keep it concealed, I'd kinda lean towards an IWB option. Just a thought.


----------



## david paul (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes I'm looking for a owb. With this spare tire I carry around I don't think a iwb will be very comfortable. I can't find 1 with a closed muzzle so Im thinking about the Blackhawk 3 slot pancake or the Gould & Goodrich 3 slot pancake. What do you think?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

david paul said:


> Yes I'm looking for a owb. With this spare tire I carry around I don't think a iwb will be very comfortable. I can't find 1 with a closed muzzle so Im thinking about the Blackhawk 3 slot pancake or the Gould & Goodrich 3 slot pancake. What do you think?


It's been a while since I've checked in here, and I see you haven't got any more replies on your holster question. Don't know if you've gotten one or not, but I'm afraid I won't be much help to you anymore. I don't have any experience carrying OWB, and I don't have any experience with either Blackhawk or G&G. I know that Devil'sJohnson has said that he really likes his Gould IWB holster, and I think they make some good holsters.

The only thing I can tell you is that I have a High Noon holster, and I am pleased with it. Fair price, good quality, and they make them for several makes/models of guns. They've got several OWB options, most of which will fit your gun. Here's their site: http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Belt_Holsters/belt_holsters.html

Outside of that, I'm not much help. Good Luck!


----------



## david paul (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok I went with th Galco m7x matrix holster. It is a total different holster than what I was wanting. But I put it on & it felt good. Very easy to conceal with just a t shirt. So for now I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

david paul said:


> Ok I went with th Galco m7x matrix holster. It is a total different holster than what I was wanting. But I put it on & it felt good. Very easy to conceal with just a t shirt. So for now I'm happy with what I have.


Glad to hear you found one you like. Good luck with it.


----------

